# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Lỗi trục

## Lê Hoàng Tâm

Máy em cài Ncstudio lại , khỏi động lên nó báo x : limit , y : limit , z : limit , spindle vẫn hoạt động bình thường . Cách chỉnh lại như thế nào vậy ad .

----------


## solero

Nếu là NC V5 thì sửa bằng cách đảo lại cực của các limit bằng cách vào TAB IOState giữ phím Ctrl+ Shift + Alt bấm chuột phải vào để hiện ra menu kia rồi chọn Toggle Polarity cả 3 XYZ rồi khởi động lại ncstudio là đc.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Lê Hoàng Tâm, tinhdhmo

----------


## Lê Hoàng Tâm

Mình làm giống như bác chỉ khi mình mở NCstudio lại thì ba trục X Y Z và trục SPINDLE cũng không chạy luôn . mong bác chỉ giáo thêm .

----------


## solero

Chụp cái màn hình lúc khởi động NC studio lúc chưa bấm chuột vào đâu xem nó lỗi thế nào. Chụp cả trong tab IOState nữa.

----------


## Lê Hoàng Tâm

Mình cắt cảm biến ra vẫn vậy , mình thay luôn card ncstudio v5 mới mà cũng vẫn báo lỗi 3 trục X , y , z limit .

----------


## anhcos

Bác cần giúp mà hơn 10 ngày mới trả lời thì e rằng nhiệt huyết của người giúp cũng rớt mất tiêu.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Mình cắt cảm biến ra vẫn vậy , mình thay luôn card ncstudio v5 mới mà cũng vẫn báo lỗi 3 trục X , y , z limit .


Theo cái hình này thì chả có lỗi gì hết, nếu lỗi thì nó sẽ hiện ra nhấp nháy phía trên đang báo limit rồi.

----------

Lê Hoàng Tâm

----------


## Lê Hoàng Tâm

Sorry tất cả mọi người , vì bận việc quá nên mình trả lời hơi chậm , mong các bạn thông cảm .

----------

